# How early can a foal be viable?



## Rosehip (19 April 2011)

As the headline really... I don't think Seri will be hugely early, but knowing her she will stress me to the point of snapping!
In the last 2 days she has gone from no bag to a half full bag, and has had a large vulva for nearly a week now - although when I go to take a pic she clenches again! Obviously shy!
Her tail head and surrounding muscles are slackening off, but they are no were near lax...I was just wondering really! Another thing for me to have a panic attack about I guess!!
She is 313 days today - 340 on May 17th.


----------



## dianchi (19 April 2011)

our girls have clearly been gossiping!
My guess is the warm weather!
Tho 320 days is considered normal!


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 April 2011)

dianchi said:



			Tho 320 days is considered normal!
		
Click to expand...

As is 370!

Between 300 and 315 days, most foals WILL be viable (unless they've been born early because mare has placentitis or something equally unpleasant.)  Before 300 days, virtually no hope unless it's a miniature mare - they can go as early as 290 and still have a viable foal.


----------



## cruiseline (19 April 2011)

Rule of thumb is 320 for a viable foal, but I know of a couple last year that were born at 315 and 318, both are doing fine.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (19 April 2011)

One of my mares foaled last night at 317 days, quite big, strong and healthy filly. This mare usually foals around 320 days.


----------



## holiday (19 April 2011)

I would also work on 320 days, however weve had 315 and 318 and the foals have been absolutely fine.  Again I would agree with the above they are viable unless something wrong.


----------



## Sportznight (19 April 2011)

My mare was herself 4.5 weeks early.  The most premi foal I've ever worked with was 25days early.  I have worked with mares who have produced live foals at around the 300 day mark, though they have been PTS as not viable - no body hair, eyelashes, mane or tail hair etc.  I'll never forget one of them, as she was a really feisty little person and was desperate to get up etc


----------



## Yorketown (19 April 2011)

Last year my Section D foaled at 315 days and had a large and healthy filly.  She is now a very robust yearling full of attitude!!


----------



## imafluffybunny (19 April 2011)

I had one born last year at 315 days, she was very healthy at birth and is very healthy a year on!


----------



## Pony_Puzz (19 April 2011)

Was always told 320 days but a few days earlier can be ok.
I'm sort of in the same position as my mare is starting to slacken off, is losing the crease between her teats but they are firm still so I'm hoping she is just pulling my leg and trying to scare me a bit early!
I hope your mare has a lovely foal and can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 April 2011)

Sportznight said:



			I have worked with mares who have produced live foals at around the 300 day mark, though they have been PTS as not viable - no body hair, eyelashes, mane or tail hair etc.  I'll never forget one of them, as she was a really feisty little person and was desperate to get up etc
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame - and a waste.  It is not lack of body hair, mane, tale etc that makes a foal unviable at 300 days - but lack of development of the lungs.  With babies that are very premmie, they put them in an incubator, feed them oxygen, spray the lungs with something to help them develop etc etc etc - no practical for a foal.  But if a foal is feisty and lively and trying to get up then chances are good that his lungs ARE sufficiently developed to support life - the rest will grow!

I had an ENORMOUS colt at 317 days - if he'd waited another 3 weeks he'd have never come out!  I saw another foal at 393 days - born dead - that was tiny, pathetic, lacked foal coat, etc etc.

I would never give up on a foal JUST because it was 300 days - they'll soon tell you if they're not viable because they will have NO energy and will visibly fade over a few hours.


----------



## Rosehip (19 April 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the replies! 
I thought it was around the 320 day mark, but wanted to check! I can breathe a little then, as Im 99.999999% sure she wont go for another week/10 days, which would make her 320-322 days. 
Then again, after saying all this, she will hold on and go well over! Anything to make me look a prat!
I'll take a few pics and post them tomorrow. Trouble is she seems to suck everything back in when the camera comes out! Even bump looks smaller! lol! 
'He' was doing jujitsu in her belly this morning, poor Seri looked at me like please make him stop!!!
x


----------



## Sportznight (19 April 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			That's a shame - and a waste.  It is not lack of body hair, mane, tale etc that makes a foal unviable at 300 days - but lack of development of the lungs.  With babies that are very premmie, they put them in an incubator, feed them oxygen, spray the lungs with something to help them develop etc etc etc - no practical for a foal.  But if a foal is feisty and lively and trying to get up then chances are good that his lungs ARE sufficiently developed to support life - the rest will grow!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I know and I hear what you're saying.  The feisty one sits badly with me, it was some years ago in the USA and it was the first born foal of what is now a leading US sire and it was before Jan 1st, so it was PTS...  Not my decision!  The others were on the whole during 2001/2002, again in the States, during MRLS (Mare Reproductive Loss Syndrome).  Believe me, they were NOT viable!


----------



## shirleyno2 (19 April 2011)

Sussex Caretino just won the 5yrs at Welsh masters, she was born 5 1/2 weeks early!


----------



## haras (19 April 2011)

I think it is the heat.

My maiden mare is doing the same and is 306 days today.  she's had me in a panic all day!  Her bag was really full this morning, but has deflated to about half full over the day.  

I do think she still has a couple of weeks to go, she's not slackened off, vulva looks normal, no wax etc. so keeping everything crossed that she waits.  I really don't think she will wait until her due date though.

At least your mare is only a week off 320 days.  Mine's 2 weeks away still


----------



## ALS (19 April 2011)

Well I think it should be me having the mad panick...maiden mare day 298 bagging well up muscles slackening and vulva elongating slightly.
But as yet I am not as two mares bred to the same stallion I used have had there foals, in the past couple of weeks, one a colt nearly a month early and one a filly two weeks early both fine and thriving. Do not know whether this is relevant or not.
I think the weather as alot to do with it and mares can apparently hang in suspended animation for a month or so especially maidens who can start getting ready a bit on the early side or not at all come to that matter lol!
My mare is huge and to be honest I will feel really sorry for her if she goes over her due date she looks like she has triplets in there now.
Not an expert myself but have done alot of reading and talked to some very experienced breeders over the past couple of months.
Good luck to everyone who is waiting and try and chill it does not do you or your mare any good and beleive you me I am usually the first one to start flapping


----------



## haras (19 April 2011)

It sounds like they are all responding to the nice weather!  

ALS, need more pics of your mare!  I have heard that arabs go early more than other breeds, but not sure how true that is?


----------



## Reindeer Rider (19 April 2011)

My mare is 307 days and has a large bag.  The teats aren't dropping though. There is no liquid of any kind on the teats.  But the bag is firm (worrying me a bit, I admit)  I will try to post pics.  She looks very round, from the front I can see most of her trace clip down each side of her body, which makes me smile.  She will have her flu and tet booster this week, so perhaps the vet will cast and eye over.


----------



## ALS (19 April 2011)

haras- will try and get some pics on tomorrow
roxyrider- my mare was huge from december about six months after she was covered and just keeps getting bigger and bigger. I had a friend who used to look after als and the other arabians at the stud out about three weeks since and she said she did not look that big. how is your mare built als is very short in the back so the foal shows out side ways hence the triplets lol! We have no milk but we are getting a rather big bag and slackening for the duration of pregnancy. 
We have a picture of my mares dam in late pregnancy and she looks massive too.
They are all individuals and will do what they and foaly need to do in their own time...sorry if i sound blunt but that is the way i am trying to feel to chill out myself


----------



## devilwoman (19 April 2011)

Mine was born at 318 days last year, was big and strong at birth and is now a perfectly healthy 8 month old.  Good luck with your foal.


----------



## Rosehip (20 April 2011)

Well Seri has a pint in each quarter this morning! Very lax vulva, plenty of bag (though soft and floppy) and slackening of her quarters. She is scratching well, and almost sat down in the bliss of finding a 'spot' to scratch on today!
Ive got May Day in my head for some reason, which would be 325 days...getting the matchsticks ready!! x


----------



## tristar (20 April 2011)

i had one born 1 month early, the postman came knocking on the door at 11.30 in the morning saying 'your mare is foaling in the field'!  and he was ok just a bit smaller at maturity than his brother, (the foal that is not the postman)


----------



## Rosehip (21 April 2011)

tristar said:



			i had one born 1 month early, the postman came knocking on the door at 11.30 in the morning saying 'your mare is foaling in the field'!  and he was ok just a bit smaller at maturity than his brother, (the foal that is not the postman)
		
Click to expand...

Im typing through coffee dribble after snorting at the "foal not the postman"!!!!  Oh dear!! x


----------



## kerilli (21 April 2011)

my mare's at 310 days today, maiden, bagging up well and looking huge but i don't think her bump has shifted back yet... is it always clearly noticeable when it does? (i've bred 5 foals in the past so not a total beginner but am feeling v rusty and worried about this one...)
she's been having a lightweight turnout rug on at night, should i stop that immediately in case she foals early? really wasn't planning on starting bringing her in at night and keeping vigil quite this early...
Sportznight, that story of the premature filly who was such a fighter but was pts has made me really sad. i think the powers that be should rule that ANY tb foal born before 1 Jan becomes an 'honorary Jan 1' foaling, it's mental otherwise.


----------



## Pony_Puzz (21 April 2011)

Well mine decided today to soften her bags (started bagging up 2 and a bit weeks ago) and I can now (though I dont want to much) get clear/opaque fluid out of her teats. Vet has said she may go earlier due to the weather as a lot have been... she's 307 days today. Starting to slacken and very jelly around her tail but no wax/relaxing of vulva/bright red vulva so I think I'm safe for another week at least! I have no idea if she is maiden or proven.
So tonight I'm off to buy some pH strips


----------



## Reindeer Rider (21 April 2011)

This is my girl on Wednesday at 307 days


----------

